# Stealies Lining Up Yet?



## gsherbs (Jul 19, 2011)

Anybody know if stealhead have started to "line up" at the river mouths yet?


----------



## seahawk (Aug 1, 2008)

I'll go check this weekend.  Seems like about the right time but with all the rain who knows ?


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Told the wife this morning the sunrise looked like a "steel head sky".
I believe it is time.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

In a single file line, yup!


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

Maybe just maybe hoon out to mouth of Chag here in a few hours to see what's going on CC I agree it is a great lookin sky

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## FisherPro (Sep 15, 2011)

Let me know what you find fredg53

FisherPro


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

It definitely looked like a steelhead sky this morning! Off to scout out some creeks tomarrow!


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

They are still in Canada.


----------



## dcfisherman (Jul 25, 2008)

I woke up this morning and felt the air and saw the sunrise and i thought "....it's definitely close "


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

The steelhead bug is apon us, I caught my first one this morning in the rocky, in a dream between hitting the sooze "D


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

I went perch fishing out of Fairport today. When I loaded the boat on the trailer I saw a couple of steelies leaving on stringers. Sounded like three were caught on the short wall this morning.


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

friday


----------

